# State mottos



## jujube (Jan 5, 2015)

http://news.distractify.com/beth-buczynski/sarcastic-state-mottos/


----------



## Falcon (Jan 5, 2015)

:lol1:   Very funny and clever.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2015)

These are really funny!  Ah....the State we're in!


----------

